# King Barry?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's interesting that those who used their actual name on here don't want any of us to mention their name again. I guess it's because they were so absolutely wrong, and they are so absolutely small that it's their way of hiding. I sure would like to hear these people justify the actions of our president this past year. Just this one past year. Anyone? I would be real impressed if even one of them would admit they were wrong. I don't think liberals have that kind of strength.

For the full story: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/3 ... oel-gehrke



> Remember those WWJD bracelets that were so popular in the '90s? Well, an expert at the Law Library of Congress - a non-partisan branch of the Library of Congress that has advised Congress and the Supreme Court since 1832 - tackled a slightly different question: What would George III do when faced with a law he didn't like?
> 
> Not even the King of England at the time of the American Revolution had the authority to suspend laws unilaterally, the Law Library expert wrote in a memorandum to the Senate committee tasked with responding to President Obama's recent executive orders on the enforcement of immigration law.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Looked at the Title of this and somehow I KNEW who had posted it! LOL. Go coyote hunting Bruce and take out your aggressions on Yotes, like I do fish! heh...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Looked at the Title of this and somehow I KNEW who had posted it! LOL. Go coyote hunting Bruce and take out your aggressions on Yotes, like I do fish! heh...


Now HH you know the truth is neither meek nor aggressive it just is. :-?

Mostly I was having fun oke: those geniuses that told us Obama would heal the world and bring us all together, he would provide wonderful health care, he would have a transparent administration and on and on ad nauseam. Now for those who are not still in denial they must face the fact that the opposite has occurred in all instances. One of the only civilized nations who had no leader in the peaceful march in France to demonstrate unity to the world. I guess we are not united with those nations who chose to participate. oke:

Edit: HH it's great to see you well enough to be on here giving me static. I hope your back to normal soon. Or even better become socially conservative. :rollin: I am perhaps the opposite of Jesse Ventura. I'm socially conservative, but willing to spend money on things like conservation. I will never enter the conservative camp of the money worshipers. Money is not my God.


----------

